# Hard time finding Job ...With  Experience + Certification



## shaaan33 (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi,
This is Shabi from San Antonio.TX  I am having hard time in finding a position for Medical Coder with 3+years of strong experience in coding (with ER& Radiology from India) and CPC-A certifcation. It is so disappointing that even after attending interviews (multiple rounds often) and the HR often promise to take in but they never come back... I am not sure why they do like that.
I need the help of fellow coders to guide me in finding a job and stay away from the false promisers. I always have performed excellently in the online tests and in the following series of interviews yet I am still have not be able to get into a job. 

Most of consultants they just market their company by giving false job alerts and when I call them I came to know that the position is not available or they say some reasons something in those lines...

Please guide me ... I am available for a position of Medical Coder. You can even mail me at kwsa78@yahoo.com


----------



## RenaHall (Aug 14, 2007)

*Finding a job*

Shabi, first of all, congratulations on passing a very difficult test!  Second, GET INVOLVED WITH YOUR LOCAL AAPC CHAPTER.  Make contacts through the membership.  Our local chapter has a time to share job openings and people looking for work at every chapter meeting.  If your local chapter does not have this in their schedule, suggest it.  We have had great success using this.
Good Luck!
Rena Hall, CPC
KC, Missouri


----------



## shaaan33 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Thanks...*

Thanks for the kind suggestion RenaHall I really appreciate it. Such suggestions would help me find in the career which I dreamt of...
I would definitely visit them and find out more about the oppurtunities.


----------



## TiffanyNH (Aug 16, 2007)

*job*

I would also like to say congrats on passing your test, I am taking mine in the spring.  Just a heads up it is a very hard thing to get a coder position typically you have to work in the billing and move in to the coder at least that is how it is here in NH.  Unless you have ALOT of experiance and have already worked as a coder.     Good Luck Tiffany


----------



## raelewlov (Sep 5, 2007)

*It tough but hang in there*

Congratulations!!!  The toughest part is over.  Register with a Medical staffing agency.  Get tips on interviewing from the agency or online sources.  see if you need to strengthen your interviewing skills.  take a look at your resume and compare to others and see where you can strengthen it, if it needs it.  Take a none coding job if you have too, but something related like billing or for an medical insurance company.  maybe somewhere where the scope for medical coding is available.  don't give up.  It took me a year to find an actual coding job.  I worked for an insurance company and in a hospital as an admitting rep.  it made it easier to transition to medical coding.  Good Luck.  If you need a sample resume, I can send you a copy .
rachael


----------



## christina78239 (Aug 14, 2012)

*jobs*

I am wondering how to apply for one of these insurance companies or medical staffing. I too have been looking but maybe I am looking outside my scope.


----------

